# Kamelie



## Vera44 (5. März 2013)

Hallo!

Wir waren ja an meinem Geburtstag und Valentinstag krank. Am Wochenende gab es dann als Entschädigung meine lang ersehnte Kamelie. Sie ist 1,10m hoch und hat "angeblich" kalt überwintert. Sie hat viele Knospen und ich hoffe....
Bei uns steht sie nun auf der geschlossenen aber kalten Terrasse.
Wer hat Erfahrung mit __ Kamelien, Tips werden dankbar angenommen.


----------



## Jule69 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*

Hallo Vera,
ganz so einfach und schnell kann man da nicht helfen. Ein Bild wäre schön, evtl. hat die Kamelie ja auch einen Namen. Es gibt ja so viele verschiedene. Dann kommt es auch darauf an, was Du mit der Kamelie machen möchtest, auspflanzen oder Kübelhaltung. Wie kalt wird es so bei Euch? 
Bis zu einer Entscheidung steht die Kamelie auf der kalten, hellen Terrasse sicher gut, ist sie frostfrei?
Das Gießen nicht vergessen, Gießfehler bestrafen die __ Kamelien zeitversetzt. Stell Sie nur bitte nicht in die Wärme, das mögen sie überhaupt nicht. 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte zumindest schon mal ein bißchen helfen.


----------



## Joerg (6. März 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*

Hallo Vera,
ich hatte mit meiner Kamelie bisher kein Glück.
Auf fast alles was ich in guter Absicht machte, hat sie in der Regel missmutig reagiert.


----------



## jolantha (6. März 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Vera,
> ich hatte mit meiner Kamelie bisher kein Glück.
> Auf fast alles was ich in guter Absicht machte, hat sie in der Regel missmutig reagiert.



Jörg,
meine muß eine Schwester von Deiner gewesen sein,
sie hat mir alle Knospen vor die Füsse geschmissen und ist dann einfach eigegangen.


----------



## Vera44 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*

Hallo!

Sorry hatte das Bild vergessen, bin die Woche etwas im Stress. Eine Bezeichnung/Name war nicht mehr dran nur ein Zettel mit der Farbe. Sie war anscheinend den Winter über doch dort und ist nicht erst eingekauft worden. So nun noch das Bild. Ich freue mich schon auf Eure Tips.
Das Bild ist abends im dunkeln fotografiert - komme erst zu spät Heim.


----------



## Jule69 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*

Guten Morgen,
tja, auf denBilder kann man ja nicht so viel erkennen.Ich vermute aber mal, dass es sich um eine Japonica handelt, Blütezeit April/ Mai. In welcher Klimazone wohnst Du? 
Der weiße Topf, in dem die Kamelei steht, hat der einen Abfluss? Wenn nicht, raus mit der Pflanze, das können __ Kamelien überhaupt nicht leiden. Ansonsten sind Kamelien eigentlich recht pflegeleicht, man muss nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten beachten, dann hat man viel Freude dran. Ich besitze inzwischen über 200. 
Es kommt auch drauf an, woher die Kamelien kommen, wie sie herangezogen worden sind und wie sie zwischenzeitlich gestanden haben. Sie sind ein bisschen nachtragend, deshalb schau ich immer, bei wem ich so was kaufe. 
Also Vera, schau bitte bezüglich des weißen Topfes, sorg dafür, dass die Kamelie nicht austrocknet und wenn es nicht dauerhaft friert, kann sie im Halbschatten stehen.
Liebe Grüße von der Jule


----------



## Vera44 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*

Hallo Jule!

Soo viele __ kamelien hast Du? Toll!
Ich werde bei Tageslicht noch mal ein Bild einstellen.
Der weiße Topf ist nur ein Übertopf damit kein Wasser auf den Terrassenboden kommt. Umtopfen wollte ich die Kamelie erst nach der Blüte. Ich lasse sie gerne im Topf damit ich sie im Winter auf die Terrasse stellen kann. Dort ist es kalt aber kein Frost. Jedenfalls bisher.
Dass sie angeblich kalt überwintert hat schrieb ich ja schon. Ich habe sie jetzt seit letzten Samstag. Bisher ist weder ein Blatt noch eine Knospe abgefallen. Meiner Meinung nach sind 2 Knospen weiter auf gegangen. Da sieht man schon die roten Spitzen der Blüten.
Mit der Staunässe passe ich auf, ich kann ja die Kamelie aus dem Übertopf heben. Später soll es ein Topf mit Unterteller geben, dann sieht man, sollte es "nasse Füße" geben.
Ich danke Dir für Deine Ratschläge und freue mich ´über jeden weiteren. Zum Beispiel welche Erde nehme ich am besten wenn ich sie umtopfe. Mit was, wann und wie düngt man am besten?

Achja ich wohne im Saarland, da ist es nicht ganz so kalt.


----------



## Limnos (8. März 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*

Hi

Wenn es im Saarland in Weinbauklima ist, kann man sie auch draußen überwintern. Sie sollte schattig bis halbschattig stehen, wenn möglich nach Osten und Norden hin durch andere Immergrüne (Nadelhölzer, Rhododendren) geschützt sein. Der Boden sollte kalkarm sein. 
Das Bild ist vom heutigen Tag

MfG.

Wolfgang


----------



## Vera44 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*

Hallo Wolfgang!

"Mosel,Saar,Ruwer" Weinbaugebiet, ja, wenn er -  mir - auch nicht schmeckt. Nach Norden kann ich ihn auf die Terrasse stellen, da kommt erst, und nur im Sommer, die Sonne erst am späten abend. Ich möchte die gerne im Kübel lassen und im Winter rein holen, aber kalt. Die kälteste Temperatur war in den letzten Wochen 0 Grad.

'Deine Kamelie ist eine Schöne, geschützt durch die __ Tannen. Also lieber Schatten. Das wäre schon mein erster Fehler gewesen. Nach ein paar kostengünstigen Fehlern ( Bauhaus ) hoffe ich doch nun einen richtigen Kauf getätigt zu haben und möchte die Schöne auch richtig versorgen. Danke für Deine Ratschläge.


----------



## Vera44 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*

Hallo!

So der weiße Topf ist verschwunden. Nun noch die versprochenen Tageslichtbilder
Ich hoffe nun kann man mehr erkennen.


----------



## Jule69 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*

Guten Morgen,
ja, jetzt kann man mehr erkennen. Ein hübsches Kind...Umtopfen solltest Du erst, wenn der Topf so ziemlich durchwurzelt ist und dann nur eine Nr. größer. Ich mische meine Kamelienerde selbst. Du kannst aber Rhododendronerde nehmen. Düngen kannst Du bis Juli, aber sehr sparsam damit sein. Ich benutzte Hakaphos grün, es gibt aber auch so Langzeitkegel. 
Anbei mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder..


----------



## Vera44 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*

Hallo Jule!

Danke für Deine Antwort. Deine __ Kamelien sind traumhaft schön. Hast Du sie draußen eingepflanzt oder in Kübel, damit Du sie geschützt überwintern kannst?
.einfach ein Traum.....


----------



## Jule69 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*

Hallo,
so 20- 25 hab ich ausgepflanzt, die anderen hab ich im Kübel. Ich bemühe mich immer, sie so lange wie möglich draußen zu lassen, wenn es zu kalt wird, kommen sie ins Gewächshaus und in die Waschküche...
Zu kalt heißt bei mir, über mehrere Tage starker Frost. Mal ein Tagt Minusgrade schadet den meisten nicht.


----------



## Vera44 (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie*

Hallo!

Nun blüht meine endlich...... und die Terrasse ist auch fertig....


----------

